# Chariot VS Landram



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Is the Landram from Battlestar Galactica based on the same type of Snowcat as the Chariot from Lost In Space?

If the answer is yes Frank is already 1/2 way (the harder 1/2) towards a new kit...


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*BSG snow kat*


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*chariot on lot*


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I don't even remember ever seeing the Landram. Hardly kit worthy.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y53/ColonialMarine/Galactica et al/LandRam/landram1.jpg

But, it's gorgeous
I think Mattel made a toy of it too...

Jim


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Too late it's being done!

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=59672

Jim


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Not too late! That one is going to be 1/32; the Moebius Chariot is 1/24! I think there's room in the market for both, don't you?!?! :wave:


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Oh, always with the fine print!

C'mon Frank get on it!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

portland182 said:


> Is the Landram from Battlestar Galactica based on the same type of Snowcat as the Chariot from Lost In Space?


NO, it is not. 

They are different vehicles.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

The Landram is based on a Thiokol Spryte Snowcat. What is the Chariot based on?


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Portland

The Chariot is also based on the Thiokol but the track have a different pattern . Look at the pictures and compare. If you are not too fussy, you won't mind but the metal parts on the rubber tread are all wrong. On the Landram these parts are a lot bigger and they don't go the whole width of the rubber tracks. 

Gaétan


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

If Revell could do a _Magnum P.I._ helicopter based on their Hughes 500 "Cayuse" kit (which was TOTALLY wrong), I don't see why a Landram kit couldn't use the same chassis as the Chariot. The difference in the tread design would be noticeable only to us anal-retentive geeks.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm sure a GK company will sort this out

Interestingly on Phil Broads site, his example of the spryte has the Galactica tread version!
Steer your way to sets and vehicles - then to LIS - then to Full size sets - then to Chariot

http://www.cloudster.com/

Jim


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

/\/\ You are correct sir! It is the incorrect and much newer version of the "Spryte" seen on my site. The newer one is correct for the Landram and if I'm not mistaken, the new tracks themselves are narrower than those of the older "Chariot" version of the 'Spryte".


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

OK, there is some understandable confusion here about the chassis used for the Landram and I didn't help with my post #14. I have since looked into this subject in more detail and it is not the same chassis as that of the Chariot, it looks very similar but is much smaller. The Landram does not use the Thiokol "Spryte" chassis, it uses the "Imp". The Imp is only 6 feet wide and the tracks are only 2 feet wide. The Chariot on the other hand is a little over 8 feet wide. Also, the Imp has sets of leaf-spings mounted to the outside of the bogey wheels which are rarely visible in photos. The Spryte chassis does not have these outer springs.

This means of course that any model of the Landram which is scaled to fit the Spryte chassis will be too big in scale.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Here are a few pictures showing what the Thiokol Imp snowcat looks like:


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Another major difference between the Imp & Spryte is that the sprocketed drive wheel is in the front on the Imp, the Spryte has it at the rear.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

/\ Thanks for sorting all this out!

Jim


----------

